
The 'Cuddle Hormone' Might Help America Take on the Obesity Epidemic - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/04/oxytocin-obesity-treatment/587533/
======
lkadr
I have fibromyalgia, which is characterised by chronic pain caused by muscle
tension. Out of all the methods I've tried to limit pain, from meditation to
weight lifting, cuddling has been the most effective. All muscle tension just
instantly melts away. I wonder if oxytocin would work as a light pain killer.

